# Lower Provo



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

The plan today was to try to find me some walleye, but when i got down to Utah Lake the wind was about 20 mph and the waves were bad. I bagged it and headed up to the Provo River. I stopped by my house to dump off the pontoon boat and pick up the fly stuff and then i headed up to the river drove all up and down the canyon looking for a good spot with the fewest amount of people. I ended up at the Murdock Diversion Dam. A guy showed up while i was there. He threw out some bait and watched as I caught 6 fish. Then he got upset and tried to come over near me but soon found out how wild my back cast can be. My biggest fish was a 16 inch Brookie which brings up my next question. I was unaware that the Provo held Brook trout unless the browns had some different colorings at this time of year as i have never fished this early in the spring. All 6 fish I caught were Brookies.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

They were browns. A fluke brookie is not outside the realm of possibility (I caught a cutt on the lower provo last week but it was only the 3rd or 4th cutt out of several hundred browns, rainbows, and whiteys over the last several years of fishing the LP) but 6 brookies is not possible. I have never caught a brook trout on the lower provo, nor have I heard of any of the avid fishermen I know having ever caught one there for the record.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

ScottyP said:


> They were browns. A fluke brookie is not outside the realm of possibility (I caught a cutt on the lower provo last week but it was only the 3rd or 4th cutt out of several hundred browns, rainbows, and whiteys over the last several years of fishing the LP) but 6 brookies is not possible. I have never caught a brook trout on the lower provo, nor have I heard of any of the avid fishermen I know having ever caught one there for the record.


I used to catch them above soap stone all the time.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i went back today and confirmed that they were brookies and they sure were fun


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm gonna need to see some pictures...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> They were browns. A fluke brookie is not outside the realm of possibility (I caught a cutt on the lower provo last week but it was only the 3rd or 4th cutt out of several hundred browns, rainbows, and whiteys over the last several years of fishing the LP) but 6 brookies is not possible. I have never caught a brook trout on the lower provo, nor have I heard of any of the avid fishermen I know having ever caught one there for the record.


+1 No way. Let me guess... no pics. Murdock is Lower Provo... Soapstone is 30 miles, two dams, and 2000 feet higher than Provo.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Back in the day when I was heavily into stream/fly fishing, I caught brookies (rarely) as low as Woodland on the Provo. Catching 6 on the LoPro would seem to strain the limits of probability past it's breaking point.

What about this. Did the DWR dump in a netful of tiger trout where you were fishing? That would be more plausible if they truly weren't browns. The tigers have been showing up everywhere else.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

A brook trout is perhaps "possible" down that low on the Provo, but 6 of them? Not a chance. Now up high above Kamas the majority will be brookies. Tiny, annoying brookies.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

well i am not afraid to admit it when im wrong im normally in a hurry to release them back into the water and i rarely take picture also i tried to call the fish and game in springville but the lady who answered had no idea and no one else was in the office to ask i guess i need to slow down a bit and enjoy the fish as i catch them and not be in too much of a hurry to release them


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

bigboybdub said:


> well i am not afraid to admit it when im wrong im normally in a hurry to release them back into the water and i rarely take picture also i tried to call the fish and game in springville but the lady who answered had no idea and no one else was in the office to ask i guess i need to slow down a bit and enjoy the fish as i catch them and not be in too much of a hurry to release them


You're fine, BBD. None of us were condemning you. Believe you me, saying you caught 6 brookies including a 16 incher out of the L.P. just got some attention, that's all. Congrats on the brownies though!


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I was on the LP that day, too, from 12-3 (you may have driven past my truck). I found it slower than usual; not as many fish "looking up." I was hoping for some BWO action, and saw a few. I picked up a brown on a #16, but it was clear that was not what they were looking for. I ended up getting more on a #20 black foam emerger (a midge imitation). Slower day than what I hoped for, but any day on the river is a good day!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Actually it was a day from hell for me I headed up the canyon parked up a ways got all geared up grabbed my rod only to discover that my 2 piece rod was in 3 peices so I ended up gearing down and running back down to sportsmans and getting a new rod by the time I made it back up there everyone was out so I went down lower and I caught all but one of those fish on bwo they were rising all over the place I was there fishing from 2 to 4


----------

